# Tubo de Sintonía hecho con una tobera-difusor convergente-divergente



## DOSMETROS (Dic 8, 2012)

Estaba mirando ésta foto :









Mi pregunta específica es *porqué* usan de tubo de sintonía una tobera-difusor convergente-divergente 

Saludos !


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 8, 2012)

Con esa forma disminuimos el ruido aerodinámico pero es útil cuando son diámetros chicos, si es grande el diámetro del tubo de sintonía, la velocidad de aire es tan baja que no hace ningún ruido tenga la forma que tenga.

Saludos!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

Ahhhh , yo hubiera pensado que podía aumentar el "soplido" , pensando en eso de : _aumenta la velocidad y disminuye la presión._

Hablando de tubos , vengo evaluando probar un tubo de sintonía en el formato Karlson .

Lo que todavía no tengo claro es si el largo del nuevo tubo debería ser , digamos  , un 20% más largo , o que . . .


----------



## juanfilas (Dic 9, 2012)

Mete un tubo cilíndrico clásico que es la forma mas simple de que quede perfecto  Experimentar esta bueno, pero el tubo de sintonía es algo muy simple como para andar haciendo cosas raras...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 9, 2012)

Si Juan , siempre he puesto tubos lisos y prefiero el cartón , aunque el plástico va igual , incluso tiene la ventaja que si es PVC se puede poner los extremos en una olla con un poco de agua hirviendo y "desbocarlo" 

Solo me preguntaba si ese corte Karlson o algún corte en diagonal (para el lado interior) podría hacer que la sintonía no fuera exactamente en una frecuencia , sino en un rango. Algo así como un "Q" más bajo  Pasa solo por las ganas de experimentarlo. Cuando lo haga les cuento 

Saludos !


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 11, 2012)

Mi sub Yamaha ( ya lo he comentado ) tiene un corte en la mitad del tubo ( una ranura ) ... la unica explicacion plausible que vi es que corta el efecto "tubo de organo" cuando es muy largo puede caer en frecuencias molestas.... El WinIsd la muestra cuando uno calcula . Es el limite a hacer un tubo muy largo y de mucha seccion .

Si bien lo del tubo es simple , hay algunas consideraciones que tomar para que caiga en algo efectivo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 11, 2012)

Y la ranura es toda del mismo ancho y a lo largo . . . o entendí mal  ?


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2012)

no , es transversal , aprox a la mitad del tubo , que tiene unos 25cm .... nada que ver con lo que proponias vos del Carlson ( que habria que ver un poco que pasa con eso , lastima no tengo mucho fundamento teorico )


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 12, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> no , es transversal , aprox a la mitad del tubo , que tiene unos 25cm .... nada que ver con lo que proponias vos del Carlson ( que habria que ver un poco que pasa con eso , lastima no tengo mucho fundamento teorico )



¿ Que superficie posee la ranura ?

Podría ser un des-sintonizador del tubo como para lograr en conjunto con parlante y gabinete otra frecuencia de resonancia.


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 12, 2012)

La ranura tiene aproximadamente 5mm de ancho ... evidentemente algo "des-sintoniza" o crea una "sub-sintonia" . Todo esto dentro de las suposiciones. Como dije, lo unico que lei de algo aproximado, es para cortar la resonancia de tubos muy largos ( este es bastante )


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 12, 2012)

Además que los tubos resuenan por lo menos a uno o dos armónicos más , se va poniendo interesante la teoría del tubito


----------



## AntonioAA (Dic 13, 2012)

Las armonicas superiores digamos que no importan... Podemos tener un tubo cuya resonancia sea de 3000Hz digamos ... deberiamos cuidar que el parlante no llegue a esas frecuencias y listo .
Hay casos en que estuve cerca . Queriendo hacer un laberinto de superficie bastante grande para evitar toda turbulencia ...cai en la cuenta que el parlante reproducia en esas frecuencias.
Como todo en la querida Ingenieria , es un equilibrio .


----------



## osk_rin (Ene 26, 2013)

que tal compañeros anduve buscando un poco con los temas del foro y me encontre con este hilo, bien mi consulta es la siguiente.
             mi pequeño subde 8pulgadas que recientemente hice, le coloque un tubo de 3pulgadas 7.5cm y en ocasiones hace ruido y piendo que no es tan pequeño el tubo, pero analizando lo que propuso dosmetros en el primer post se meocurria calentar el tubo y hacerle el extremo interior mas grande asi quiza se disminuiria el ruido.
       estoy un poco indeciso, otra seria ponerle un tubo mas grande pero seria de 4pulgadas 10cm. lo malo es que el largo ya seria mucho para el fondo de mi caja, a menos que le pusiera un codo al tubo :S


----------



## AntonioAA (Ene 26, 2013)

Si no me equivoco, tu sub es de 8 o 10" ?? ... no deberia hacer ruido , la regla empirica es 1/3 del diametro del parlante... 
Por otra parte , vale ponerle uno de mas diametro con un codo, o mejor dicho , una CURVA , que es mas suave.
Tambien ayuda hacerle los rebordes , si te fijas yo no los deformo sino que lo hago con un pedacito de mdf pegado al tubo.
Atencion que baja la frecuencia de sintonia... hay que hacerlo mas largo. El winisd te permite calcularlo.
Suerte.


----------

